
Homelessness Rises More Quickly Where Rent Exceeds a Third of Income - ohjeez
https://www.zillow.com/research/homelessness-rent-affordability-22247/
======
cimmanom
Correlation/causation? Seems safe to me to assume that insufficient housing
supply causes both.

